# APA warranty



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Life time*

to the original owner


----------



## OutragedSumo (Feb 1, 2010)

hotwheels said:


> to the original owner


yes, just to the original owner


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

I think that is the same for any manufacturer. Correct me if I am wrong please.


----------



## Mr. Bill (Dec 5, 2007)

Crashman said:


> I think that is the same for any manufacturer. Correct me if I am wrong please.


I think Elite is offering lifetime PERIOD..1st...2nd..10th owner.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Yep, Elite's new warranty is out of this world. Not only all new bows are being covered by their lifetime warranty, all old bows of theirs are being lifetime any owner warranted as well. So, I bought my bow used 2 years ago her on AT with no intent of having a warranty, and low and behold, I've now got a warranty! WOOT!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

That is amazing to offer warranty to subsequent owners. Kudos to Elite! :darkbeer:


----------



## hunt1687 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Lifetime*

Here's hoping Elite will start a trend and more manufactures will follow suit.


----------



## terrym (Feb 25, 2005)

I will definitely take a very long look at Elite when I decide to flip my Admiral but right now nothing really appeals more. Elite made a very strategic move with this new warranty policy.


----------

